

The serial and the circumstantial entrepreneur - d_r
http://ohashi.info/article/serial-and-circumstantial-entrepreneur-two-types-entrepreneurs

======
bloomshed
Great article. . .

One of the questions from the bottom of the article: What needs to be taught
in that 'teachable moment'?

I would say that learning to find solutions constructively with good outcomes
is the most important skill an entrepreneur can learn because that's why they
are entrepreneurs in the first place.

I think the process of finding solutions is important and exhilarating to
entrepreneurs. Solving problems and making it through crises are almost
physiologically addicting.

As a teacher I find myself easily bored with routine and constantly
redesigning my lessons or approaches to problems with students. Some of that
tinkering results in great solutions, other aspects of constant adjustment are
not good for a classroom and a lot of stress results. With experience I'm
learning to pick my spots for trying new things, but the thing I like best
about teaching is finding new ways to help kids learn. I love to make new
things happen.

